
Update about a Song of Ice and Fire -The Winds of Winter - Akdeniz
http://grrm.livejournal.com/465247.html
======
cjcenizal
It's funny how even a professional as experienced as Martin can be so terrible
at estimating! I don't think it reflects poorly on him. I just think it
supports the idea that estimates are really, really, really hard to get right.

